# Anyone ever been on lo-ovral birthcontrol?



## juls91285 (Mar 17, 2006)

I went to the gyno last week and they gave me lo ovral because I told her that since taking ortho tri cyclen my acne had gotten worse and started showing up in places it had never been before (my back ewwww) well I haven't started lo ovral because this has been my off week but on sunday I'm supposed to start. So I'm just curious if anyone has ever used it and what it did for their skin.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, I am on this birth control too and I have been for almost 2 years. I think it has helped my face, I still have acne moderately..but it used to be a lot worse. Now I break out on my chin, and I used to break out all over in big clusters..it's one of the few kinds of bc that's proven to help to acne. So give it a try and see, and if it doesn't work out for you, you can always switch kinds because everybody is different.


----------



## juls91285 (Mar 17, 2006)

ok thanks!


----------



## michko970 (Mar 17, 2006)

I think that any type of low dose oral contraceptive can help with acne. when I was on ortho-tricyclne lo it did wonders for my acne ridden skin. I was off of that for a few months, and went to a new doctor who (for some reason?) put me on ortho-cyclne, which is a high dosage of bc. I hate it! like you, I have been experiencing pimples in new places like on my arms! ugh. I quite taking it and am going to attempt to go back to a low formula


----------

